
When the News Reads You Back: Standing Up for Reader Privacy - awwstn
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/when-the-news-reads-you-back-why-journalists-need-to-stand-up-for-reader-privacy-15e40bd2d120#.hgsdd4lgq
======
kawera
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10607393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10607393)

